# Fox squirrel



## Beagler282 (May 11, 2015)

Run up on a nice one in the woods last week turkey hunting.He let me get real close and snap a few pics.He was lucky season wasn't in because he would make a beautiful mount.


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (May 11, 2015)

Nice! I don't see them around here but they are all over my Aunt and Uncles place in Forsyth.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2015)

I see so few of them now days, I don't shoot them anymore.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 12, 2015)

I've seen quite a few turkey hunting these past few months.


----------



## groundhawg (May 13, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> I see so few of them now days, I don't shoot them anymore.



Me too.  Have a couple of places I hunt that I see them but not often.  One "branch head" has a pair but I just watch them.  To me more fun to see in the woods than on a shelf at home.

Good picture, though.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2015)

There`s a pile of em around here, and I still don`t shoot em.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2015)

Never seen one in my life. Always wanted to.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 13, 2015)

Never shot one but I see a few every year.


----------



## Beagler282 (May 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s a pile of em around here, and I still don`t shoot em.



There is something special about watching them as opposed to the grey squirrel.


----------



## riverbank (May 29, 2015)

My buddy Steve has one mounted, he's got a boat load on his property in Oglethorpe county. He's a lucky sucker to, gets big deer and and his turkey limit every year. .haha.


----------



## injun joe (Jun 6, 2015)

I used to occasionally see one where I duck hunt in Fayette County.
Last fall, I sat over a cow pasture working on a yote problem and saw 5 breeding pairs working different edges of the field. I never knew they could be so prolific in one area. It was a cool afternoon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2015)

Saw a big "lemon pepper" colored one down from the house the other day. Don`t see a lot of them.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 14, 2015)

Plenty of them in the East Dublin area...I know where several nests are....They are neat.  I like how they will lay on a limb with their feet hanging after watching you climb into your deer stand and literally stay still for three hours or more.  I have never seen a grey do that!  Cool animal.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 15, 2015)

Saw three together sat eve.  Just feeding on cow chow in the middle of a field.


----------



## Pavy (Aug 11, 2015)

They are a "protected" species on my property.  Love to see them around...


----------

